# NFs interested in math/science?



## Kaipa (Dec 22, 2009)

Are there any other NFs here that are interested in science and math? Maybe you even have / had / are going to pursue one of these as your major or minor subject in college?

I am (I have math as a minor subject) and I would love to connect with other NFs who take interest in these subjects sometimes rendered as "hard logic" as opposed to the NF's "soft logic".

If you are an NF who's interested in math or science, what makes you interested in it?:happy:


----------



## angularvelocity (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm in Kinesiology. I like to figure things out and this major let's me do it!


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I always did well in math and science in school. They were my easiest subjects, but I was not passionate about them like I was passionate about art and language and literature. Higher math is very conceptual, and I can see that appealing to INFPs. I started to lose interest in it as I gained interest in the arts. The arts just affect me much more deeply.

I am actually making money right now tutoring HS school students in math (just up to Trig - my calculus is too rusty to teach it). I'm an unemployed graphic designer, and it's an easy way for me to make some cash.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm almost an NF, and am intrigued by math, and the logical sequencing that is required. Although I don't see any importance of it in my life, I have enjoyed some eras; specifically algebra.


----------



## Rustang (Dec 31, 2009)

I like working examples and can visualize how to fix / build most anything, but I am a fail at theoretical math and proofs. ugh.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

I was never very good at maths.. but I do actually enjoy it. 

I love science. I did better in my final year of schooling in biology than english... and I did extension english classes.. so that's saying something. 

I've always been fascinated by the brain... and I love cosmology.. the universe really fascinates me. I also really love environmental science. There's also a strong moral and ethical component to it that I am very drawn to.


----------



## Stephalump (Nov 14, 2009)

I love science! Majored in Psychology and Human Biology in college (human related sciences; can't escape the NF!), and I really found the hard sciences a lot easier than the soft. I WOULD be good at math, but my oblivion to numbers causes me to make a lot of dumb mistakes. So I accept it and avoid it at all costs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

I quite like both science and maths. In school, I really enjoyed algebra but I didn't do the higher maths in later years because I was too busy doing double History, English and Music. I also quite like science, but again I've never been able to pursue it because I'm so busy with the musical and english side of things. Still I was always good at maths and science, and hopefully I'll spend more time on both areas in the future.


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

I like the challenge of math and science. There are so many Ah Hah! moments... :crazy:

I've done my share of art, too. And I have a BA in a foreign language. roud:


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

I love math and science. Science was my best subject in school. Now I am into computer programming and I like that very much. The logic seems to help calm down all my emotions. So figuring out logical stuff has a calming effect on me. Plus I find it so exciting when I figure out a problem.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Hurting said:


> Plus I find it so exciting when I figure out a problem.


Me too! The harder it is, the more fun it is and the more exciting when you solve it xD


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

DanseMacabre said:


> Me too! The harder it is, the more fun it is and the more exciting when you solve it xD



Yes, right now I am trying to figure out the stock market. There is nothing there that involves emotions. And I find I get almost on a high researching this stuff.


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

If I could go back, I would have done engineering and said **** off to all of the sites that say that INFPs, INFJs, and INFps make sloppy engineers. I'm much happier figuring things out than listening to peoples' problems. At least I can do both, so pharmacy isn't exactly a waste.


----------



## Ishiko (Dec 31, 2009)

I love math and science! And, I was known in school for being the math and science kid. I did a LOT of science fair, from 6th to 12th grade. And, everyone was surprised when I decided to major in Linguistics and Anthropology. But, I am still going very heavy into the science-y side of these and will always need something science or math-y to be in my life. 

But, I do think that I perhaps was good at and liked math and science for different reasons than most other kids who were too. It is the same way with languages (French and Japanese too). I studied differently and got different things. Especially when it came to concepts. I really like understanding theories. Like, why is this? but, calculation and technical things did always seem picky to me and in math if I made a mistake, it would be because I made those calculation mistakes, but always did good with the theory. 

For all of you other NF's who like science too! Any of you find yourselves different from others who like science?


----------



## Hocking (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm an NT interested in Language/Art? that's not what you asked for at all.


----------



## Kaipa (Dec 22, 2009)

Hurting said:


> The logic seems to help calm down all my emotions. So figuring out logical stuff has a calming effect on me.


Yeah! I actually "rediscovered" math when I was depressed... Math made me focus on something else than myself or other people which, at that moment, made me feel sick.

(The first time I discovered math I wasn't depressed, I just noticed how fun and beautiful math is, I was thirteen. But high school killed that interest because math was taught in such a boring way.)



INFpharmacist said:


> If I could go back, I would have done engineering and said **** off to all of the sites that say that INFPs, INFJs, and INFps make sloppy engineers. I'm much happier figuring things out than listening to peoples' problems. At least I can do both, so pharmacy isn't exactly a waste.


This is the battle that I'm going through at the moment... I know that I love math and am good enough at it to study it, but then I read the NF descriptions that say that we should study languages or history or become community workers... :angry: I know it's silly to be affected by a personality type description especially as I don't need help in figuring out a career now that I have discovered that what I'm doing is my thing, but I can't help being affected.



Ishiko said:


> For all of you other NF's who like science too! Any of you find yourselves different from others who like science?


Yeah, I think I do. I don't love math because it's so linear and logical, but because it's so beautiful, harmonious, inspiring, challenging and fascinating. And also because I find it "therapeutic". I doubt that many math majors would say that math is "therapeutic". I love how it is inventive and theoretical and even gives me tools to think about fascinating things such as infinity.

I also like studying math because it doesn't involve crazy amounts of reading!


----------



## Stephalump (Nov 14, 2009)

> also like studying math because it doesn't involve crazy amounts of reading


I like it for that reason, but I hate the practice that comes with it. I like to leave my learning at school as often as possible. I minored in Philosophy once upon a time, and I thought it was super interesting, but...too...much...reading. And at the end of all the reading, what do you have? Nothing! No answers at all!

I think I preferred science also because of my hyper competitive nature when it came to grades. I know exactly what I can do to get that A...it's a lot more subjective in other areas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thegirlcandance (Jul 29, 2009)

I've always hated math. With the exception of geometry.

As for science, I find it interesting and have enjoyed it - like biology and psychology (though I've heard some people argue that psychology is an art not a science because it apparently doesn't use "scientific procedure"), for instance. Chemistry isn't too bad. However, I'm still not that heavily into it just because of the math component.

For some reason, however, I'm getting a Bachelor of Science rather than Arts... and I've enjoyed it.


----------



## RiSwe (Jan 2, 2010)

I've always been interested in the sciences, and have been working in the biological sciences for more years than I care to mention. 

I feel that it is the complexity of the problems that attracts me, having an ability to see these complexities and find ways to investigate and study them the real turn on. I have also a great desire to help others in their understanding of areas that I know.

Personally I think it is an application of an artistic viewpoint to scientific problems.

That's not to say that other areas are not also interesting, such as languages and prehistory.
R:laughing:


----------



## whisperycat (Aug 9, 2009)

INFPs can do computer science/ software engineering extremely well. All programming languages are just that - languages, and what's even better, languages with finite, very small vocabularies and absolutely regular syntax and grammar. NTs outnumber NFs in the field considerably because they really do seem to have (gasp!) an intuitive grasp of the actual 'hard' math. 

I struggled with the 'dead hard sums' part of computer science but luckily the mandatory 'discrete' maths module, which had to be passed in order to get on to the second year of the course, was called "Formal Notation and Maths", and included the "Z" language. Z is a mathematical language based on set theory. Z saved my life, because stuff that NTs lapped up, like reccurence relations and proofs, warped my brain, but Z was a language and languages can be learned. 

So if you're an NF and you think you may have a leaning to technical abstraction, can I reccomend you consider software engineering, systems analysis/design and coding (in any one of a huge number of languages).


----------



## Vagabond (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm very interested in biology, especially aquatic and marine, and ecology. I love to learn about them and study on my own, but I can't stand the rigidity of actually working in these fields :X 

As far as math goes, I enjoy it to a certain extent, but after a while numbers start to seem like a foreign language to me. I also couldn't do it in school because I'm far too slow at it to keep with with a classroom and would fail all the tests simply because I would run out of time!


----------



## Moby (Nov 14, 2009)

Nope.

I hate math, and suck at it. There's no creativity, just logic and rules! I hate logic and rules.

As for science? I found it interesting until I realized it explains things. But I don't want things explained, it ruins the intrigue and wonder of life. I don't want to know why the Redwood tree grows so big. I just want to look at it and be amazed.

Though I do respect science and math. If we didn't have them I couldn't be typing to you now. I wouldn't have had the energy drink I just enjoyed, and I wouldn't be able to pop "Crimson Tide" into my DVD player...thats where I'm off too right now


----------



## Ignus (Sep 30, 2009)

I <3 math and science. I think growing up I knew I was a nerd, so I tried to gravitate towards these subjects and overal ended up closer to an NT than most NFs are. I absolutely adore higher math because it involves challenges, higher brain functions, creative problem solving, and an understanding of the universe at a fundamental level. I have always loved science but I'm not really sure anymore, though it might just be because I consider science to be so much fun it's not really a subject I learn but more like a novel I read for fun.


----------



## dorareever (Jan 2, 2010)

I hate math. Well I don't really hate it, but I'm extremely bad at it. It's almost a disability.
I cannot do basic operations well. Algebra *would* be a little more comprehensible for me, if it wasn't for the fact that not having well-covered bases I could never study to a passable level. Geometry is probably the absolute worst because I can't draw a straight line at all. :sad:

of all the things I ever studied in school (elementary included) the only think I remotely "got" (but forgot anyway...) were logarithms and trigonometry. Which are supposed to be kind of complicated but were easier for me to grasp than addition and especially division!

I did very bad in chemistry (numbers!) and ok in biology because I've always been interested in the world around me and the human life...

and then...physics...just below average at school on the account of the math involved, but the concept were pretty clear to me. And nowadays I seem to have a purely philosophical and poetic interest in quantum mechanics and astrophycs. I barely get that stuff. But it is intensely fascinating to me. 


as for social sciences...I love anthropology and like psychology (Jung aside-I love him!)...and I absolutely abhor sociology. sociology is easy to understand but really boring for me. :crying:


----------



## dorareever (Jan 2, 2010)

uhm lots of typos, sorry

too lazy to edit:blushed:


----------



## mariezheaven (Dec 12, 2009)

Err, I have to admit that maths and science were not my favourite subjects at school, English language and literature were but I know enough to calculate drug dosages LOL'z. :laughing:


----------



## Bluebird (Nov 29, 2009)

Hate maths and physics... biology is ok but I don't want to know too much about organs...
Though I have a thing for Chemistry :blushed: and that's what I am currently studying at university XDDD


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm about to commence a double degree in advanced science (neuroscience) /social science (anthropology)

Good mix of sciences and humanities for me, me thinks.


----------



## bluefaerie (Dec 6, 2008)

I've always loved arts as a child - drawing, painting, colouring, crafting, beauty in nature etc. It was my favourite subject at school. But it seemed that the people around me didn't value arts as an academic pursuit, and much less so as a career. So I decided to take up Science and Maths and I've kind of been stuck in this area since. I'm even studying to be a Science and Maths teacher (ew Maths!). :laughing:

I enjoy Science - the theories, observing and analysing things, exploring possibilities, visualising how things interact and work. The only aspect of Maths that I enjoyed were geometry and trigonometry - anything that involved shapes of visualising things.


----------



## pajamiez (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't like mathematics, but I love sciences + English + arts.


----------



## 68Borderlander (May 10, 2010)

My degree is in electronics and I am an Electrical Tech at a nuke plant. The part I like is that I get to troubleshoot electrical problems, find out what is wrong and fix them. I also have designed and built different kinds of electrical apparatus so that helps sooth my creative side.


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm an NF econ major, which is pretty math based.


----------



## wjs (May 6, 2010)

i've always been good at math and logic. i also majored in anthropology and most of my coursework was in physical anthropology which is based on the so called hard sciences. that comes from a strong interest in biology and specifically evolution. but my interest in science also includes the social and philosophical dimensions of it as well. for example part of my academic interest was in natural selection, but that included not just biological and chemical components but also social ones (for example the historical context of the theory).

so even where i have an interest in the hard sciences, it is always tied back to an interest in human society and other abstract considerations


----------



## MyAlterEgo (May 17, 2010)

Ya, I like science and math a lot, I do like to read about them, watch scientific documentary movies and such, and I do work in programing sometimes because of that


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

I also love the concepts but don't do so well at repetition, which I'm still trying to curb after years of maths/science (Currently taking Maths & Physics A-Level). It's beautiful to have all these descriptions and patterns around to be discovered, however, I'd say that I'm not incredibly talented at them. My friends tend not to believe me when I say this because they all struggle more with it. I'm taking a maths degree next year though so I'd better like it as much as I think I do!
People always tell me I'm strange for liking Biology least out of them. Biochemistry is pretty sweet and when I see things coming together and how they interact with each other then I'm more interested, but I frickin' hate memorising the plethora of ridiculous names for things. I think that's the big difference. A lot of people find Biology easier because they can rote-learn it more successfully. Commit a few pointless terms and some cycles to your memory and you might be able to get through, but trying to get to grips with the theories in Chemistry/Physics/Maths is trickier. For me it was the opposite. I love the theoretical side much more than the 'learn this method to solve X'. Me and my brother (who is very interested in the sciences/computing and was extremely influential in me becoming interested - he often tried to explain some of the concepts he'd come across in his research) pretty much have the catchphrase of 'If it's useful then it's no fun' :crazy: Partly a joke, but I definitely like getting a general idea of something new than going over something I've already done


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm planning on going in to Evolutionary Biology <3 I feel about evolution the same way that many people feel about religion. I've always been strong in science, but math has always been my weekest. So much so that I've always wondered why people always put math and science together. I'm just not a "numbers" person, I guess.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

I liked science classes and math when I was in school. Out of sciences I liked chemistry best. Doing math problems probably came second best. One of the most interesting classes I took in college was physical chemistry class. I really enjoyed it.

I also liked albeit with less intensity critical writing, drawing and sculpting, economics, urban planning, foreign language classes, philosophy and religion-related classes.

Hated: history - a lot trite memorization, names, places, dates, chronology of events right, was like ugh - and computer science, apparently I was doing good in class but bored by it to tears that at the end was really struggling to motivate myself


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

vel said:


> Hated: history - a lot trite memorization, names, places, dates, chronology of events right, was like ugh -


I actually enjoy history, but I can understand why you wouldn't like it if it were taught to you in that way. I wouldn't either. They way I get through it is that I view it as a story, with many different parts coming together to form the present reality (or past reality). In my view, specific dates and names aren't important--it's what happened that did. Also, history is just a story of people-- I would also transpose myself to seeing what it would be like living in that time and in that situation, ie was this the right decision? I just think it's interesting how the past shapes our present.


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

Alistair said:


> In my view, specific dates and names aren't important--it's what happened that did


 Seconded. None of it matters that much in isolation, because all the meaning is lost. They have to fit together


----------



## Kitten (Mar 28, 2010)

vel said:


> Hated: history - a lot trite memorization, names, places, dates, chronology of events right, was like ugh


I'm exactly the same! XDD;; Even since elementary school, history classes have always bored me more than any other type of classes. I'm usually pretty good at them since I'm good at memorizing dates and such, but I've never enjoyed them.

But what I find interesting is that the more recently the historical event happened, the more of a chance I will have a least a little interest in it. o.o For example, the type of history that was easiest for me to learn was during my American History class last year, when we learned all about events that occurred during the 1900's. But ancient events that happened hundreds of years ago? Nope! I guess my mindset during such classes is usually something along the lines of, "...Why am I learning this..." ^^;;


----------

